# A few more pics



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Couldn't fit all the pics so here are a couple more


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lookin' good,Rusty!
I've got that same winch,and it sure does come in handy !


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the idea, but I bought the big one for my use, putting things on the trailer. Getting to the point that I'm taking too long with the come-a-long that has gotten us thru for years.


----------

